

Has Google.com hosted malware? - diggan
http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=google.com&hl=en

======
diggan
Yes, this site has hosted malicious software over the past 90 days. It
infected 3 domain(s), including cyber7in.com/, youtube.com/,
stirringtroubleinternationally.blogspot.com/.

Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 41 time(s) over the past
90 days.

Malicious software includes 449 trojan(s), 357 exploit(s), 64 virus.
Successful infection resulted in an average of 3 new process(es) on the target
machine.

Over the past 90 days, google.com appeared to function as an intermediary for
the infection of 75 site(s) including bit.ly/, alfonsoquiros.com/,
picamula.com.br/.

